# Manger à en crever



## Corsicum

Manger à en crever : quelle est l'expression la plus usitée ? que dit-on d'autre ?
Je comprend assez bien ces expressions, mais sont-elles toujours d’un usage commun, sont-elles spécifiques à des régions?
_Mangiare a crepa pelle _= _tanto che quasi la pelle crepi_ (Academici della crusca)
_Pachiare = Mangiare con ingordicia _(Academici della crusca) 
_Mangiare come morto di fame / Mangiare a crepa corpo_

Visto: Piemontese _: Mangiare a crepa pancia / Mangiare a dui palamenti / impanzato _?
_Basoffiare(ingordamente) / pappare / diluviare_


----------



## Necsus

_A crepapelle_ si usa per lo più con 'ridere'. Per 'mangiare', a parte _abbuffarsi_, direi _mangiare fino a scoppiare/sentirsi male_ oppure, ormai non più tanto usato, _mangiare a quattro palmenti._


----------



## Corsicum

Grazie *Necsus,*
Un point m’a particulièrement intrigué et intéressé : *quattro **palmenti*
_Mangiare a quattro palmenti_
http://www.etimo.it/?term=palmento&find=Cerca
Selon le dictionnaire étymologique, l’expression d’origine serait : _Mangiare a *due* palmenti. _Connaissant assez bien les *palmenti*, j’ai tendance à penser que c’estait bien *due*. à l’origine. Dans ma cave il y a deux *palmenti* toujours en état de fonctionner avec une *pressa antica *authentique(*Torculum de Vitruve*), il datent de quelques siècles. 
- Un *palmento** : sert à fouler le raisin et à le presser avec la *pressa antica*
- Un *palmentino** : plus petit sert à recueillir le mou.
je serais très curieux de savoir à partir de quelle époque on a dit *quattro* au lieu de *due *?....les palmenti vont toujours deux par deux !...Les enfants se précipitent goulûment sur les deux. 
_I "palmenti" erano degli antichi frantoi, che servivano inizialmente per la pigiatura dell'uva_
http://www.pinodenuzzo.com/pietre/palmenti.htm
La presse associée cf *Pressa antica*
http://adecec.net/adecec-net/lexiques/franghju/

_*_ *o*_ : orthographie « improvisée »_


----------



## Necsus

Francamente io ho sempre sentito solo 'a quattro palmenti', comunque credo che sia semplicemente una variante, come succede per 'due/quattro chiacchiere/passi/risate' etc (Gabrielli - palmento):
1 Macina da molino ‖ fig. Macinare, mangiare a due palmenti, a quattro palmenti, mangiare avidamente e in abbondanza; accumulare guadagni illeciti
2 Grande vasca di pietra o di mattoni per la pigiatura dell'uva e la fermentazione del mosto, in uso nell'Italia merid.


----------



## Corsicum

Je te remercie, tes remarques sont très intéressantes.
Concernant l’usage des *palment*_i_, comme les presses, je crois qu’ils n’étaient pas spécifiques à une région, bien avant Jésus Christ, on en trouvait partout ou il y avait de la vigne. Il y a même des termes, du vocabulaire très spécifique en maçonnerie comme par exemple pour badigeonner les *palment*_i._


----------



## Corsicum

Necsus said:


> Francamente io ho sempre sentito solo 'a quattro palmenti', comunque credo che sia semplicemente una variante, come succede per 'due/quattro chiacchiere/passi/risate' etc (Gabrielli - palmento):
> 1 Macina da molino ‖ fig. Macinare, mangiare a due palmenti, a quattro palmenti, mangiare avidamente e in abbondanza; accumulare guadagni illeciti
> 2 Grande vasca di pietra o di mattoni per la pigiatura dell'uva e la fermentazione del mosto, in uso nell'Italia merid.


L’origine de quatre « *a **quattro palmenti* » n’est probablement  pas fortuite, voir la description de Canton l’ancien en Latin traduite en Français :
Canton l’ancien :
_Si vous voulez construire un pressoir à *quatre cuves ..*_
_Torcularium si aedificare voles, *quadrinis vasis ..*___
http://remacle.org/bloodwolf/erudits/caton/agriculturela.htm
 
Je recherche la traduction de ce texte en Italien.
Merci


----------



## salander

On dit quand meme _mangiare a quattro ganasce_ - qui a le meme signifié que _quattro palmenti_


----------



## Corsicum

salander said:


> On dit quand meme _mangiare a quattro ganasce_ - qui a le meme signifié que _quattro palmenti_


_*Ganasce*_…excellent, succulent…, je l’ai toujours entendue mais je ne savais pas qu’elle était aussi d’usage en Italien !


----------



## Aoyama

> voir la description de Canton l’ancien en Latin traduite en Français


Caton l'ancien, plutôt ...


----------



## Necsus

Sì, si tratta del 'De agri cultura' di Marco Porcio Catone, che vi descrive un *torchio a quattro vasi* (_torcularium quadrinis vasis_), che impegna una superficie di 66 piedi (circa m 20) per 52 piedi (circa m 15), pari a mq 300.


----------



## Corsicum

Grazie mille,

Oui _Caton l'ancien, Marco Porcio Catone _et non_ Canton !_

Le lien « *torchio a quattro vasi*_ », _« _torcularium quadrinis vasis »_ est très intéressant, il m’est très utile pour le Corse aussi....surtout.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Corsicum,



Corsicum said:


> Manger à en crever : quelle est l'expression la plus usitée ? que dit-on d'autre ? [...]


En Corse on dit « manger au risque d'en crever » si je me souviens bien... Est-ce qu'on parle de risque aussi en italien ?


----------



## Necsus

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> En Corse on dit « manger au risque d'en crever » si je me souviens bien... Est-ce qu'on parle de risque aussi en italien ?


Salut, Karine.
Non. Mais en italien on peut dire 'mangiare fino a/tanto da scoppiare'...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Necsus said:


> Salut, Karine.
> Non. Mais en italien on peut dire 'mangiare fino a/tanto da scoppiare'...


Merci Necsus. Ça ressemble à notre « manger à s'en faire exploser/péter la panse/la sous-ventrière ! ».


----------



## Corsicum

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Salut Corsicum,
> 
> 
> En Corse on dit « manger au risque d'en crever » si je me souviens bien... Est-ce qu'on parle de risque aussi en italien ?


Salut KaRiNe,
Oui, et Necsus a parfaitement répondu pour l'Italien...je suis bien incapable incapable d'en juger.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Merci à vous deux !


----------

